# In Home Pet Sitting



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Expats, we need to leave our sweet little dog somewhere here in Malaga for about 2 months this summer. I am hoping that one of you can recommend someone reliable who does pet sitting in their home. It is just too long and too expensive to leave her in a kennel. Thanks for any help you can give, Katie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Hi Expats, we need to leave our sweet little dog somewhere here in Malaga for about 2 months this summer. I am hoping that one of you can recommend someone reliable who does pet sitting in their home. It is just too long and too expensive to leave her in a kennel. Thanks for any help you can give, Katie


I had that problem at christmas and gave in and sent mine to a kennel in Cartama - 9 euros a night, which wasnt that expensive and wasnt bad, although they were kept in cages outside at night and my pooches are into the "indoor" life - something not many spanish do. But they survived!!

There are people who do have pets to stay in their homes, I've seen them advertised in the Sur I think or the friday ad......????


Jo


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I had that problem at christmas and gave in and sent mine to a kennel in Cartama - 9 euros a night, which wasnt that expensive and wasnt bad, although they were kept in cages outside at night and my pooches are into the "indoor" life - something not many spanish do. But they survived!!
> 
> There are people who do have pets to stay in their homes, I've seen them advertised in the Sur I think or the friday ad......????
> 
> ...


Hi again JoJo, I will check the Friday ads and other papers. We are in Torremolinos, El Pinar, now so we aren't by the Super Sol anymore. I still look for you when I occaisionally go. Katie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Hi again JoJo, I will check the Friday ads and other papers. We are in Torremolinos, El Pinar, now so we aren't by the Super Sol anymore. I still look for you when I occaisionally go. Katie


I dont go to SuperSol much anymore, I tend to use the Mercadona up the road. However, theres that British chap who owns the card shop in the corner of the Super Sol square, I'll bet he'll know of someone who dog sits!! and if he doesnt, he always has the papers outside.

Is it nicer in Torremolinos??

Jo


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont go to SuperSol much anymore, I tend to use the Mercadona up the road. However, theres that British chap who owns the card shop in the corner of the Super Sol square, I'll bet he'll know of someone who dog sits!! and if he doesnt, he always has the papers outside.
> 
> Is it nicer in Torremolinos??
> 
> Jo


Great idea, I'll check with him. We are happy to be on the other side of the freeway constructiona nd closer to the school bus. Otherwise, we miss Alhaurin de la Torre. Katie


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Hi Expats, we need to leave our sweet little dog somewhere here in Malaga for about 2 months this summer. I am hoping that one of you can recommend someone reliable who does pet sitting in their home. It is just too long and too expensive to leave her in a kennel. Thanks for any help you can give, Katie


We Pet-sit for small animals in our own home, we are about an hour Inland from you in a small village. We charge 7 euros a night for a dog. If you are interested please PM me.

Caz


----------

